# Questions about subclass 489



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post in this forum although I've been following quite a lot of posts previously and have gained a lot of understanding.

I've lodged my Visa for South Australia (subclass 489 Regional sponsored) on 18th Aug 2015 with 80 points. I understand that it's been only 20 days since I've lodged my application and I need to wait quite a bit for receiving a Grant. BTW I have furnished all the documents they've asked for (Education, Employment, Form 80, Medical, PCC and all the documents for my wife including the marriage certificate).

I do have a few questions and I hope someone could help me:

1. In my Immiaccount, the status shows as "Application received". If it does NOT say "Application in Progress" does it mean that a CO has not yet been assigned?

2. Does getting a Grant for subclass 489 (Regional sponsored) more difficult or takes more time than say subclass 190?

3. I've seen a few posts mentioning about calling the DIBP office or writing an email after 40days or so (not mandatory) inquiring about the Visa status. Can you point me to a link which provides their phone number/ email address?

4. Is Form 1221 mandatory for me or my wife? (I've uploaded Form 80 for both of us already)

5. Apart from the Visa Grant email, are there any other indicators where I can check my Visa status? My EOI invite was previously sitting in my Spam folders and I realized it only after 2 weeks and do not want any such surprises!

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum although I've been following quite a lot of posts previously and have gained a lot of understanding.
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

I have also applied for 489 Regional SA. My replies (as per my understanding and research so far )

1. In my Immiaccount, the status shows as "Application received". If it does NOT say "Application in Progress" does it mean that a CO has not yet been assigned? - *There will be separate intimation once CO is assigned. And if you have front loaded all docs you might not even get CO assigned and get direct grant. Keep checking IMMI Account *

2. Does getting a Grant for subclass 489 (Regional sponsored) more difficult or takes more time than say subclass 190? - *Both 190 and 489 Regional move on same pace. you can check info here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications *

3. I've seen a few posts mentioning about calling the DIBP office or writing an email after 40days or so (not mandatory) inquiring about the Visa status. Can you point me to a link which provides their phone number/ email address? - *Friend I have just finished 34 Days, its better to call after 2 months, as designated time frame of Visa grant is 3 months. So its better we should wait.*

4. Is Form 1221 mandatory for me or my wife? (I've uploaded Form 80 for both of us already) - *Form 1221 is a subset of Form 80, if your have submitted Form 80 then 1221 is not required. But still if CO needs it, he will ask for it. *

5. Apart from the Visa Grant email, are there any other indicators where I can check my Visa status? My EOI invite was previously sitting in my Spam folders and I realized it only after 2 weeks and do not want any such surprises! - *You can check on your IMMI Account, regular status and any correspondence will be asked there. I keep checking the same.*

I know this wait is killing, but this what best we can do now! So all the best mate!.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply buddy. Yes, this wait is making me really anxious. 

So what I understand from your response is, the status in Immiaccount may still say "Application Received" (and not change to "Application in progress") even if a CO is assigned already. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Any idea how long (approx) it would usually take for a CO to be assigned for a case?

Are people with 489 getting Grants these days? Reason for asking is because all I see in these forums are people talking about 189 and 190.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> Thanks for the reply buddy. Yes, this wait is making me really anxious.
> 
> So what I understand from your response is, the status in Immiaccount may still say "Application Received" (and not change to "Application in progress") even if a CO is assigned already. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes IMMI Account will show CO assigned and there is not any definite time for CO allocation. As mentioned earlier, you might not even get a CO and get a direct grant.

Yes, 489 ppl r getting grants, if you see link mentioned in my previous mail, you will be able to get to knw about it.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Once again thanks for helping me out here.

One question if you don't mind: I went through the link which you had shared earlier and I see two tables with certain numbers. Is it possible for you to "decipher" this into simple terms. As mentioned earlier, I had applied for 489 Regional Sponsored (SA) on 18th Aug and this is under the table: "GSM priority exempt allocation information". What does that mean? Are they in the process of looking at my case?


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> Once again thanks for helping me out here.
> 
> One question if you don't mind: I went through the link which you had shared earlier and I see two tables with certain numbers. Is it possible for you to "decipher" this into simple terms. As mentioned earlier, I had applied for 489 Regional Sponsored (SA) on 18th Aug and this is under the table: "GSM priority exempt allocation information". What does that mean? Are they in the process of looking at my case?


Dear friend,

Honestly I can't comment on the detail of this info.

But I can update you with something, that if you see my timeline, I applied on 4th Aug and today I was contacted by CO. I have marked mail to Adelaide team regarding some passport issue and today they replied on the same, which shows progress in my case.

I hope you might also get something concrete soon.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's good news; you should be elated. Keep me posted on how things go. 
I'll contact you if I have any more questions. Hopefully I'll have some good news too.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi 
I'm in the same boat. Applied for 489 on 13th Aug and front loaded all docs. Meds were uploaded on 2nd sept. As mentioned by teeshag the wait is killing me. Lets hope for grant soon. Keep in touch as 489 applicants are few in this forum compared to 189 and 190 visa applicants.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

May I know what is the email address you contacted DIBP at?

In the ImmiAccount there's a request for Residential proof document. Is that mandatory? Did you upload it? The address mentioned in my passport is different from the residence I'm staying in.

Also, I see people mentioning of clicking on the Request Complete button. I don't see one neither do I remember clicking on one. Any pointers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> May I know what is the email address you contacted DIBP at?
> 
> In the ImmiAccount there's a request for Residential proof document. Is that mandatory? Did you upload it? The address mentioned in my passport is different from the residence I'm staying in.
> 
> ...


Hi Valentine14,

If there is any request please do take it seriously and upload the necessary document. In my case all the docs had same address. So dint come across such issue.

You can upload any of the following as supporting docs:

-Photo Passbook of running bank account
-Registered rent aggreement
-Water bill / Electricity bill / Gas bill.

This what I got from my friends.

Also, I see people mentioning of clicking on the Request Complete button. I don't see one neither do I remember clicking on one. Any pointers? - *Cant comment on this!*


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

ok. thanks.

May I know what is the email address you contacted DIBP at?


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> ok. thanks.
> 
> May I know what is the email address you contacted DIBP at?


It was: [email protected]


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any updates on your Visa, teeshag?
I had sent an email to the Adelaide office and followed-up after a week, but didn't get a response. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Valentine14,

I am still waiting, but few of my friends have been contacted by CO and one got grant today.

Hope I will get some news to share soon.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good to know. Hopefully I'll get some good news as well.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> Good to know. Hopefully I'll get some good news as well.


Finally its a GRANT!


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow that's awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey teeshag,

How are you? When are you planning to go to Adelaide/ Australia?

I'm thinking of calling the Adelaide office to check the status of my application because I haven't heard any update from them or got any response to my emails which I had sent a couple of weeks back. Is 0061 131 881 the number you called or do you have a different number?

Thank you.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> Hey teeshag,
> 
> How are you? When are you planning to go to Adelaide/ Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

M good..v r planning to fly on 5th Feb.

If your application with Adelaide team, then you shuld call on - 0061731367000.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Whats your timeline Valentine?
And did u apply for South Aus?


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info, teeshag. 

I haven't made a note of certain things, but as far as I can tell, this is my timeline:
IELTS: L:7 R:8 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
Applied for: 489 Visa for SA
Points claimed: 80
Visa lodged: 18/08/2015
PCC: 05/08/2015
Medicals: 18/8/2015


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

But I have to point out that I haven't clicked on "Request Complete" or I do not recollect on clicking on such a button. I do see people in this forum asking to click on that. Anyway I sent an email to the Adelaide team but haven't got a reply. I'm keeping the Form 1221 handy just in case someone asks for it.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Valentine14 said:


> Thanks for the info, teeshag.
> 
> I haven't made a note of certain things, but as far as I can tell, this is my timeline:
> IELTS: L:7 R:8 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> ...


You have front loaded all docs....just wait for the direct grant, you can here from them sooooonnnn.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks, teeshag. I'll PM my phone number- please add me in the group.
Yes, I have front loaded Form 80 and other docs, except Form 1221.


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Teeshag have sent u a pm kindly respond.


----------



## Star2019 (Apr 9, 2018)

Could you please share your resume for Conference & Event Organise?


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Star2019 said:


> Could you please share your resume for Conference & Event Organise?


Hi Star,

Resume will not make a difference but its the roles and responsibilities which you should be looking for.

All the best...!!


----------

